# E10 settings...



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

After setting the beast up (excluding spider) I spent an hour or so like an idiot dialling it in, initially in reverse. I also ran 1.5 kilos through it to season it...

I went through about 10 shots so started single dosing just to get the grind sorted. I am also using a new set of Brewista scales set in mode 4 to start timing when the pour starts.

Then it occurred to me that when I used my Hario scales I would manually start the timer when I pressed the switch to start extracting. This would take up a few seconds before extraction started. So with regards to the timing of the shot should I start the timer as soon as I press the switch or should it start when extraction starts?

Also I have the grinder set to 35 however this was when I single dosed and allowed the shot time to be decided by the start of the extraction.

I appreciate only part of this question is relevant to this sub forum but any advice is appreciated and feedback regarding grinder setting. Cheers.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

the chances are the burrs were probably wide open for shipping. I think normal advice, would be to turn the grinder on to constant, then adjust the collar until you hear the burrs chirp (nearly touching) at which point you stop. You then move it the other with the burrs spinning, about 1/4 turn, then grind a shot. At this point, you are still dialling in, so feel the grind as you want more flour type than sugar. When you are happy with the consistency, weigh out and try pulling shot, leaving that as your starting position. The timing of the shot starts as you flick the switch/button on your machine.


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Ok thanks. Also does the locking pin also tighten the grind further or just secure it in place?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The locking pin just stops the collar moving.


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Ok cheers to you both. I'll probably use the rest of this bag just to get it dialed in. I hope to get at least one drinkable shot out of it before I finish the bag. Luckily I am in Edinburgh tomorrow so will stop off and pick some more up.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I remember mine started about 50 on the dial, its now down towards 40 so must have bedded in well.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Anecdotal evidence suggests if you're single dosing the grind won't be the same as if you're loading the hopper up btw.


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Yeah thanks all. I did read that jeebsy- I just lost the will when I did about 5 shots coarser and I couldn't get my head around why it wasn't getting better!

It's all loaded up and sitting at 40 just now so will see what it tastes like after dinner... Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

Mine's usually around the 40-50 mark, depending on the beans.


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Any problem with making single step adjustments, making he grind finer, whilst the motor isn't engaged?

I understand you could clog it however I am not that skilled at making adjustments whilst it's running and would no doubt go through a lot of coffee!


----------



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

mines set around 20 mark


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

20! how long you had it?


----------



## dillonmr (Jan 1, 2015)

Just ordered a e10 after lot of deliberation, I see it here referred as a beast hope it's not stupid big I've not seen once face to face....


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Cat for scale...


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

The nr. Doesn't relate to the distance from zero, the nr. you use depends on where the collar adjustment has been screwed on.

Mine although not a E10 but K10 rest at around 36-37 with a 35sec - 36+g output.

And that setting tends too move whenever i unscrew the top burr carrier.


----------



## dillonmr (Jan 1, 2015)

bz99s said:


> Cat for scale...


Standard cat I hope  looks well! Hope I made right choice for Matt Black to pair with new R60v with black surrounds ...


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Just to re kindle the E10 debate.

Im struggling to get the settings on my E10 any lower than 50 .

If i go below 50 with all types of bean dark to light all doses i'm struggling to not choke my L1.

Sweet spot for most beans is around the 55 mark...

looking at some peoples setting eg 20 it makes me think is my e10 set up correctly . Had it approx 2 years and its had at least 30-50kg through it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

there is no relevance between the settings on one machine and the setting on the next! It depends on whether the burrs were zeroed when originally turned on and set up. Don't worry, just trust your judgement


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

Mine is set at 50 too, in case that eases your concern


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Range for me is anywhere from 45 to 60 odd dependant on bean


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Mine was set to about 35 when I picked it up from froggystyle, but had to go right down to about 5-10 for the beans I use.


----------

